# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  dragging large icons in a listview ( like windows explorer )

## dynamic_sysop

I've built a little example which allows you to drag listview items around ( in large icon view ) and drop them at any given point of the same listview...

VB Code:
[System.Runtime.InteropServices.DllImport("user32.dll", EntryPoint="SendMessageA")]
        [Color=Blue]static[/color] [Color=Blue]extern[/color] [Color=Blue]int[/color] SendMessage (System.IntPtr hwnd, [Color=Blue]int[/color] wMsg, [Color=Blue]int[/color] wParam,[Color=Blue]ref[/color] Point lParam);
        [Color=Blue]const[/color] [Color=Blue]int[/color] LVM_SETITEMPOSITION32  = (0x1000 + 49);
         [Color=Blue]private[/color] [Color=Blue]void[/color] ListView1_ItemDrag([Color=Blue]object[/color] sender, System.Windows.Forms.ItemDragEventArgs e)
        {
             ListViewItem lvi =(ListViewItem)e.Item;
             ListView1.DoDragDrop([Color=Blue]new[/color] DataObject("System.Windows.Forms.ListViewItem", lvi), DragDropEffects.Move);
        }
         [Color=Blue]private[/color] [Color=Blue]void[/color] ListView1_DragEnter([Color=Blue]object[/color] sender, System.Windows.Forms.DragEventArgs e)
        {
            [Color=Blue]if[/color](e.Data.GetDataPresent("System.Windows.Forms.ListViewItem"))
            {
                 e.Effect = DragDropEffects.Move;
            }
        }
         [Color=Blue]private[/color] [Color=Blue]void[/color] ListView1_DragOver([Color=Blue]object[/color] sender, System.Windows.Forms.DragEventArgs e)
        {
             ListViewItem lvi =(ListViewItem)e.Data.GetData("System.Windows.Forms.ListViewItem");
             Point pnt=[Color=Blue]new[/color] Point(e.X - ([Color=Blue]this[/color].Location.X + ListView1.Location.X + 40), e.Y - ([Color=Blue]this[/color].Location.Y + ListView1.Location.Y + 75));
             SendMessage(ListView1.Handle, LVM_SETITEMPOSITION32, lvi.Index,[Color=Blue]ref[/color] pnt);
             e.Effect = DragDropEffects.Move;
        }
i've included a source project ...

----------

